# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen USA NR1 :)

## Plaku me kostum

Edhe 58 vjec  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:  Jete te gjate e me niper e mbesa, te rrojne femijet  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime edhe Bongos :P

----------


## Station

Gëzuar USA NR1, gjithmon gëzime paç në familjen tënde. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

!!!! Faleminderit per Urimin Plaku me kostum !
flm edhe per bongon !!

cdo te mire te Uroj..

----------


## USA NR1

> Gëzuar USA NR1, gjithmon gëzime paç në familjen tënde.


Faleminderit station gjithashtu cdo te mire te Uroj..

----------


## Gentian_gr

Jete te gjate USA nr 1

Qofsh me jete e plot te mira.
Hare e gezim per ju e familjen tuaj.
100 VJECAR u befsh!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> !!!! Faleminderit per Urimin Plaku me kostum !
> flm edhe per bongon !!
> 
> cdo te mire te Uroj..


Faleminderit.  :buzeqeshje:  Me fal, se meriton nje urim te stergjate :P Respekte  :buzeqeshje: 


Te Uron e gjithe lista :P

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar USA , u befsh sa te doje zemra , Me t'mira* 

 :Lulja:

----------


## Arvima

Gezuar Usa nr 1 ! Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete , qofsh me jete te gjate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> Jete te gjate USA nr 1
> 
> Qofsh me jete e plot te mira.
> Hare e gezim per ju e familjen tuaj.
> 100 VJECAR u befsh!


shume faleminderit i nderuari Gentian_gr per Urimin.

patesh edhe ty hare e Gezim ne familjen tuaj..

----------


## USA NR1

> *Gezuar USA , u befsh sa te doje zemra , Me t'mira*


faleminderi moter B@Ne per Urimin..
cdo te mire te Uroj gjithashtu...

----------


## USA NR1

> Gezuar Usa nr 1 ! Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete , qofsh me jete te gjate


shume faleminderit e nderuara Arvima per Urimin,gjithashtu ju Uroj edhe juve nje jete te gjate me cdo te mire..

----------


## silentgirl

Urime USA ...,edhe 100 vite plote shendet dhe lumturi te uroj....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> Faleminderit.  Me fal, se meriton nje urim te stergjate :P Respekte 
> 
> 
> Te Uron e gjithe lista :P


!!!! faleminderit ..

----------


## USA NR1

> Urime USA ...,edhe 100 vite plote shendet dhe lumturi te uroj....


flm per Urimin e nderuara silentgirl,gjithashtu te Uroj cdo te mire..

----------


## Çaushi

_USA NR1!_*

U befsh 100 vjeç...veq gëzime e paq jeten gjithmone....
GEZUAR E URIME DITËLINDJA!*

----------


## tetovarja87

GEzuar ditlindjen i nderuari z.Usa,paqe,dashuri,suksese,lumturi dhe cdo te mire ne jeten e juaj.


Me respekt tetovarja

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mik i nderuar, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta, i pritshit edhe shumë të tjera bashkë me të dashurit tu...
Shëndet, suksese, gëzime e lumturi pa kufi...*

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar USA .Qofsh gjithmone i lumtur .

----------


## Serioze

Edhe 100 vite te bukura USA NR1  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## USA NR1

> _USA NR1!_*
> 
> U befsh 100 vjeç...veq gëzime e paq jeten gjithmone....
> GEZUAR E URIME DITËLINDJA!*


Flm per Urimin i nderuari Çaushi ! gjithashtu paq Gezime ne jete gjithmone..

----------

